
Ask HN: Forget solving problems, how do you find problems? - ryeguy_24
I have so much energy to solve problems but for some reason, I have become blind to seeing problems.<p>Maybe I&#x27;m too optimistic, happy, or lucky, but I&#x27;m having trouble finding problems to work on.  All I want to do is problem solve not problem find.<p>Can anyone help me overcome this mindset or help me find ways to identify problems?
======
verdverm
Most problems involve human relations and communication, maybe starting from
that perspective help to see them

For example the abstract problem I am working on is "How do humans collaborate
to build software?" From there many more and increasingly specific questions
arise.

Instead of solution or technology focus, take the approach of whatever means
best to solve the problem

------
poormystic
the problem of finding problems kinda leaps out at me from your plaint. Also,
you might get a job.

